# MK6 vs MK7 Golf - You Decide



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Having owned my MK6 Golf Match for almost 3yrs this July and in that time also driven a MK7 Golf SE (purely for 'comparison' purposes), I personally think that the build quality of the MK7 is not as good as the MK6.

I just think it feels a much 'cheaper' feeling car on the whole (particularly the plasticy interior) plus the shape hasn't changed too much (oh this is a Golf trait) but the back of the MK7 looks out of place and almost like a bubble car. 

When you shut the doors, I wouldn't say I've ever felt that typical but unmistakable quality 'thud/clunk' in the MK7 that you would find in the MK6. It's just small things like that, that really do stand out and make it seem like a bit of a let down almost.

Even the standard cloth seats aren't that hard-wearing looking, I really don't feel at all 100% comfortable in it. Ok, handling and stuff is fine from the driving point of view but aesthetically it isn't really up to the standards I would expect for a VW except in GTI/GTD/R trim in which it looks good - but any trim level below those....nah.

Personally I love my MK6 and don't see me changing it for quite some time yet, I'm more than happy with it plus it ticks all the boxes for me. :thumb:

I know a few members here own/have owned Golfs, notably MK6's and 7's such as SteveTDCI, DW58, Golf-Fan-boy and Andy dude.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

What are we deciding?, if it's what's built better then I think the MK6 was one of the not so well built of the latest golfs, it's basically a mk5 in drag (using same platfrom) i think the mk7 is very well built, the best of all the MK's., i obviously refer to the R/Gti variants though as that's my only experience.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Shaun said:


> What are we deciding?


Everything really about the cars. Initially it was about the build quality.


----------



## Chrisr1806 (Aug 6, 2013)

I wouldn't buy one in the first place. Peugeot 308 for me.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Chrisr1806 said:


> I wouldn't buy one in the first place. Peugeot 308 for me.


You mean 508 surely


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

I understand its hard but let's keep it on topic (whatever that is).


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Shaun said:


> I understand its hard but let's keep it on topic (whatever that is).


What is the topic?


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

RisingPower said:


> What is the topic?


I'm not overly sure.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

On lower spec models the centre console on the mk7 can look somewhat low rent.

Other bits are not head and shoulders above the mk6 but its designed and built to a budget so what would you expect?

Buy a 5 series, A6, or Merc E Class etc to feel and see a bigger leap in quality from a Golf. 

An A3 might suit you too as they have a slightly better interior/materials than the golf.


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

I've got to say, i completely disagree with you vw golf fan. 

Having owned a mk4, 5 and 7 golf. I would say the best build quality was the mk4, then 7 then 5. The mk6 was a cheapened version of the mk5 as the mk5 was apparently expensive to build so after only 4 years of production they introduced the mk6 to increase profit margins. 

From my experience of the mk6 (friend owns a mk6 GTI), I'd say the door cards are a bit plasticky, the dash and centre console are very dated and look like the polo too much. 

The mk7 still has plenty of plastic but has soft touch plastics in all the right places. The design is also more upmarket now. Having sat in the new a class, 1 series and audi a3, IMO only the audi has a better quality interior. The 1 series is very plasticky and the a class is flimsy. 

In terms of driving, my mk5 GTI edition 30 was a nicer drive than the mk7 gtd (power aside). The new one is much more refined however the mk5 was more a drivers car, more feel.


----------



## johanr77 (Aug 4, 2011)

Can't agree, my MK6 interior was head and shoulders better than the MK5 I had. Granted it looked a lot like the Scirocco and Polo interior but in terms of how it felt and how it was to live with on a day to day basis it was miles ahead of the MK5. 

MK7 interior is better than the MK6 but I would say the seats aren't as supportive. I'd agree that the Golf interior isn't as good as the A3 but it is better than both the 1 series and the A Class. 

I do miss the handling of the mk5/6 compared to the mk7 even though it's a lighter car it doesn't feel like it is in the corners and the steering feels a bit dead in comparison to the older cars.


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

rf860 said:


> I've got to say, i completely disagree with you vw golf fan.
> 
> The mk6 was a cheapened version of the mk5 as the mk5 was apparently expensive to build so after only 4 years of production they introduced the mk6 to increase profit margins.


Id also read that the MkV was expensive to build being a quality product and the mk6 was a cheapened version of it, We have a Mkv and if it was replacement id choose the Mk7, its a personal thing but just dont get on with the looks of the Mk6


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Christian6984 said:


> Its a personal thing but just dont get on with the looks of the Mk6


Why, too similar to the MK5?

VW apparently modelled the front lights of the MK6 on the Scirocco to give it a 'sleeker' look.

Personally the MK6 is my favourite for looks.


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

Personally i think the mk5 is the best looking and driving golf to date. I had an edition 30 and loved it. And before we get a smart **** saying have you driven a mk 6 of 7 yes i have driven them all from the mk1 in all tyes of different stages as i work at awesome gti.


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

dubber said:


> Personally i think the mk5 is the best looking and driving golf to date. I had an edition 30 and loved it. And before we get a smart **** saying have you driven a mk 6 of 7 yes i have driven them all from the mk1 in all tyes of different stages as i work at awesome gti.


Agreed, I miss my old edition 30 a lot


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

Mee too ive had 2, my candy white one especially. Did yours have pirrelli wheels on?


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

dubber said:


> Mee too ive had 2, my candy white one especially. Did yours have pirrelli wheels on?


No it came with optional 'detroit' style ones. Not the standard prescara ones. They are absolutely horrible so I changed them for the ones above.

I loved how quick it was after the remap too!!


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Loved my ed30 also, it was brilliant with the remap too, maybe it looks a little bulbous now though ?


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

I really didn't want to see that shaun. Dohh
Mine was stage 2+ apr.


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

Nah, it looks chunky and squat. How a hot hatch should look. 

They've held their price really well. Still circa £9k for a 07 with average miles.


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)




----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

rf860 said:


> Nah, it looks chunky and squat. How a hot hatch should look.
> 
> They've held their price really well. Still circa £9k for a 07 with average miles.


Yes mine did well when i sold it, i had number 1500 too !,i wonder what happened to it.


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

Shaun said:


> Yes mine did well when i sold it, i had number 1500 too !,i wonder what happened to it.


I didn't loose much on mine, rare on a car! Mine was bought by a local guy, bit of a ned. Hope he hasn't wrote it off.


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

I got 12k for mine 15 months back with 40k had never been used in rain ever!!!
There where a few things that niggled me with the ed30.
1 they didnt leave them at 1800 builds
2 you could get them in 3 or 5 door
3 colours weren't limited.

The ani was a true limited edition really
Only available in 3 door
They only made 1800
300 silver with the 20v
300 red 20v
300 black 20v
And the same with the pd150

Great cars thou, i also miss my ani


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Loving the Golf porn pics, seriously whetting my appetite. 

I will be test driving a MK7 GTI at the weekend to see how it compares to the bog standard 'SE' or 'Match' trim level as they've now branded it.


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> Loving the Golf porn pics, seriously whetting my appetite.
> 
> I will be test driving a MK7 GTI at the weekend to see how it compares to the bog standard 'SE' or 'Match' trim level as they've now branded it.


Lol, you crack me up!

If you are not planning on getting a GTI, don't bother testing it. Completely different to drive compared to the match and se models. I recently had a match 1.6 tdi dsg as a loan car and it was totally different to my gtd.


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> Why, too similar to the MK5?
> 
> VW apparently modelled the front lights of the MK6 on the Scirocco to give it a 'sleeker' look.
> 
> Personally the MK6 is my favourite for looks.






























I know worse in GTI spec but the bumpers are really chunky and heavy, there's loads of angles on mk6 and makes it look weird to me, I know the mk7 is very angular but it seems to suit it a lot better. The worst thing that ruined the mk6 for me is the door handles why are they so low from the crease on the side of the car.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Great pics there.

I disagree with some of your comments about the MK6, but each to their own.

The one thing that I don't like about the MK7 is the weird angled fuel cap, it just looks squint & out of proportion.


----------



## Turkleton (Apr 18, 2010)

Volkswagen really know how to get my pulse racing with the Match and SE models! Really couldn't ask for more in a car


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Turkleton said:


> Volkswagen really know how to get my pulse racing with the Match and SE models! Really couldn't ask for more in a car


The Match and SE models are great for specification, although they are a level below the GT, it is surprising how much is included (that the GT lacks.)

Ok, the GT has sports suspension (which if I'm honest doesn't bother me as it's not 'a must' for me) but other than that I am genuinely surprised at how much the GT really does lack in it's specification given that it is mid-range.

Do you own a Golf?


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> Great pics there.
> 
> I disagree with some of your comments about the MK6, but each to their own.
> 
> The one thing that I don't like about the MK7 is the weird angled fuel cap, it just looks squint & out of proportion.


yes did notice the fuel cap in this picture and its a bit odd.


----------

